

P-99: Ninety-Nine Prolog Problems - networked
http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2009s2/prolog/problemas/

======
networked
See also the updated version at
[https://sites.google.com/site/prologsite/prolog-
problems/](https://sites.google.com/site/prologsite/prolog-problems/).

